# Rotating and aligning objects - arghh!!



## gidon (18 May 2006)

I've got in a right pickle - I've created some objects which I'm trying to place correctly. But basically I'm making a right mess of it. See the pic below - I just want to join the two parts of the lever cap together and place that on top of the blade? What's the trick?





Thanks!
Gidon


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 May 2006)

Gidon, I would use some construction lines to help orient the lever cap parallel to the plane body. Then use the Rotate and Move tools as needed. If you send me the file I can draw the lines and make some screenshots for you.


----------



## gidon (18 May 2006)

Many thanks Dave - will do. I have sort of tried that - I move the bottom left of the lever cap to a line but I can't rotate in the right direction the other side to bring it right!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 May 2006)

I sent you a tutorial based on your drawing. Let me know if that helps you out.


----------



## Nick W (18 May 2006)

Dave,

Looks like you've got the topic for this week's Friday Tips. :wink:


----------



## gidon (18 May 2006)

Nick - you may just well be psychic!
Dave - thanks again!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## mahking51 (19 May 2006)

Gidon
Any chance of a step by step on how to do your animated avatar?
Martin


----------



## gidon (19 May 2006)

Martin
Have a look here. If you need any more info please let me know.
Cheers
Gidon


----------

